# custom glass shelf for bathroom?



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You can just buy the shelf in the picture, and have a new piece of glass made at a glass shop. 

The rail in front is almost certainly two vertical posts, with a hole drilled halfway through. And then a floating horizontal rod that just sits in the two pockets. Just cut it shorter.

I don't think you can drill tempered glass. But if you go to a glass shop, I expect its no big deal for them, before tempering. You also have to ask them to polish the edges of the glass.

Something that small, I am not sure it even needs to be tempered, but the glass shop can advise you better on that.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree, buy the longer one, go to a glass shop, and tell them that you want to get glass that is sized for your room, and use the hardware from the longer one.

If they are a quality shop, this is an easy request to fill.


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

.... but you may wish to look for another model of purchased shelf ---- one that has more robust looking wall brackets.


----------



## andyhome (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks. This will all be a little bit too complicated for me.. I'll instead be going with a quarter round glass shelf. Something like 
https://www.amazon.com/Vdomus-Bathr...dchild=1&qid=1589677373&sr=8-6&srs=7811358011

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

I know...old post. Could have use silicone and glued longer glass shelf to top of tile. No brackets.


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

Can you send the picture post changes made? May be I can do something like that.


----------

